# What To Use As A Top Coat On A Leather Seat That Just Been Dyed?



## rustyhood (Jun 5, 2016)

I just dye a leather seat and it came out really well. Now I need to top coat it with something to protect it, any suggestions?


----------



## momo608 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have asked the same question to a few different leather crafters that have done jobs for me and they all had the same advice. It comes in a 8oz size.


*Neatsfoot oil* is a yellow *oil* rendered and purified from the shin bones and feet (but not the hooves) of cattle. "Neat" in the *oil's* name comes from an old English word for cattle. *Neatsfoot oil* is used as a conditioning, softening and preservative agent for leather

8 OZ; Neatsfoot Oil; Combination Of Natural & Synthetic Oils; Used By Saddlemakers & Bootmakers To Soften; Preserve & Waterproof Smooth Leathers; It Lubricates The Fibers Which Restores Suppleness; Great For Use On Outdoor Leather Gear Such As Boots & Baseball Gloves.


----------

